# Preferred method of drilling pen blanks



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I was just curious how every one is drilling their pen blanks, wether it be on the lathe or a drill press and what jig you use as I am trying to find a new method. Currently I use a machinist vise which works, but it could be quicker and more accurate. Any pictures, especially of home made jigs, would be awesome!!
David.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a wood screw to hold the blank and drill press.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I use a 4 jaw chuck and drill chuck on the lathe. Perfectly centered every time, unless I somehow screw up chucking the blank.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I use one like this


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I drill on the lathe using my 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I drilling on the drill press using this vise from Woodcraft.









For when I drill on the lathe I use this chuck.









http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...ing-pen-and-bottle-stopper-drilling-vise.aspx

http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=pen+chuck&x=12&y=25


----------



## clapiana (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Paul Huffman Vise on my drill press. Classicnib is a reseller of these high quality vises


----------



## Hoosierbob11 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have found the key to be the bit. Colt makes a great one. Gotta be sharp and keep it cool.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I drill on the drill press with a home made jig.










I dunno thats its a prefered method but it works just fine and I didnt pay 50 bucks or more for it. In fact it cost me less than a buck to make. I also only use Wood River pen makers bits for pen blank drilling.

I do have some pin jaws for my chuck that would hold a pen blank real well and have been thinking about that but I dont like the idea of changing the jaws everytime I want to drill a pen blank.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I drill on the drill press with a home made jig.
> 
> I dunno thats its a prefered method but it works just fine and I didnt pay 50 bucks or more for it. In fact it cost me less than a buck to make. I also only use Wood River pen makers bits for pen blank drilling.
> 
> I do have some pin jaws for my chuck that would hold a pen blank real well and have been thinking about that but I dont like the idea of changing the jaws everytime I want to drill a pen blank.


Cool thanks, I agree with you about spending big bucks for a vise. My uncle left his wood river vise in the shop, I have been taking full advantage of it, that one costs 90 bucks!!! Too much for me!


----------

